# RENNES | Tour Féval | 84m | 20 fl | Pro



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

This project is part of an urban renewal located around the train station of Rennes, called EURORENNES



On this projection, the green buildings are those that will be built in the next few years, it will give 300,000m² more of office commercial and housing spaces around the train station, just next to the south of the city center.

The Tour Féval is the higher building with the pointer of the mouse on it.











Here the renders. 

Architects : FGP(a) - Ferrier, Gazeau, Paillard
Surface : 23,000m²
Height : 83,8m



> A bigger one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

WOW!:eek2::eek2: Unusual and amaizing anhitecture.:cheers::cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow, great tower


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Interesting concept, but its a bit messy to be honest.


----------



## SkyCA (Jul 30, 2008)

Amaizing! :cheers:


----------



## 7kuna (Mar 6, 2008)

El_Greco said:


> Interesting concept, but its a bit messy to be honest.


agreed, it's too much stuff going on.


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Rennes dans la section internationale lol / tres bonne initiative cette tour, qui sera la plus haute en ngf ? / will be the highest tower in the city in ngf ?


----------



## cochise75 (Jun 21, 2012)

New name? Tour ARKEA



Jex7844 said:


> http://www.autreimage.com/projets


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

hseugut said:


> Rennes dans la section internationale lol / tres bonne initiative cette tour, qui sera la plus haute en ngf ? / will be the highest tower in the city in ngf ?


Les Horizons should be still the highest but not for that much



Here's the scale model of the district around the train station, in white the new buildings


Maquette - EuroRennes par -pieton-, sur Flickr


Maquette - EuroRennes par -pieton-, sur Flickr


Maquette - EuroRennes par -pieton-, sur Flickr


Maquette - EuroRennes par -pieton-, sur Flickr



And this is what the Train station will look like after a refurbishement and creation of a new subway station


Maquette - EuroRennes par -pieton-, sur Flickr


Maquette - EuroRennes par -pieton-, sur Flickr


----------



## Brunarino (Jul 11, 2010)

This tower is so kitchs
it's basically 3 buildings one above the other with 3 different styles, doesn' make sense, the outcome is damn gross.


----------

